# usage de HTML maker



## gosselien (Feb 24, 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé l 'addin HTML Maker et je cherche le menu  " dans la feuille" et non dans le code VBA; je ne vois aucun menu en + dans mes menus; par contre j'ai bien le menu "code documentor" (autre utilistaire proposé ici).

Sauf erreur de ma part, HTML Maker  permet de copier aussi une partie de la feuille excel sur laquelle on est occupé ?

HTML maker est bien dans mon répertoire ADDINs mais je ne sais pas l'utiliser dans la feuille.

Merci de votre aide 

Patrick

XL2007 Windows XP


----------



## DocAElstein (Feb 25, 2015)

gosselien said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai installé l 'addin HTML Maker et je cherche le menu  " dans la feuille" et non dans le code VBA; je ne vois aucun menu en + dans mes menus; par contre j'ai bien le menu "code documentor" (autre utilistaire proposé ici).
> 
> ...








See here……
Voir ici……
Zie hier……
Kuch mal hier….

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/genera...ns/399380-html-maker-testers-required-23.html

and here….
Et ici ......
En hier….
Und hier….



http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/test-here/838395-forumtools.html
………….

Rory’s Tools are the Dog’s B____x
Rory's Tools sont les meilleurs !
Rory's Tools zijn de beste!
Rory's Tools sind die Hammer!


.. Alan


----------



## gosselien (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank you 

Patrick


----------



## DocAElstein (Feb 25, 2015)

gosselien said:


> Thank you
> 
> Patrick



Bitteschön


----------

